# So I'm pondering about becoming a yaker



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok...first off, this post is purely to get information. I am a poor man that likes to dream, having stated that, I don't have the cash to purchase a yak anytime soon. But I am thinking about it, but I have never been on one. But it looks like having a yak would be a cheaper option than a boat to get to some good fishing spots. I think that I would like to do saltwater yakin' too at some point. I know that can change recommendations so I just wanted that to be known as well.

I am pretty big guy. 6' 1", 270 lbs. Ooh it hurt just to type that 270...lol. So I am wondering if it is even realistic for me to want a yak? Most people I see are on the smaller side.

I have been looking at some models and see that some have live wells and rod holders and such on them, but it looks like you would have to do a bit of maneuvering to get to them. Is it hard to get to? And I see some with pics of people actually standing up on them, is this common practice?

And lastly, are there any places that offer good fishing yaks to rent? I would definitely like to try one out a few times before dropping good money on one. OK, I think I am done with questions right now, lol. I am looking forward to see you guys responses.

Thanks,
MYT:fishing:


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Check out the x-factor by Malibu Kayak. I am 300lbs and go out with with my son sitting on the special gator hatch and a german shepherd in the back. No problems.

Many will rec. a Ride 135. Nice yak, but you will be sitting in water constantly.

My x-factor is for sale because I bought a boat. A little far away for you though.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Get ya' a "Big Boy Yak" like the Ocean Kayak Big Game or as mentioned before the Ride 135. Then go to a shallow water area and see what it will take. Spin around in the seat, sit sideways, Scoot up to the bow, What ever try it. It builds confidence in the Yak. You will be amazed.

PS I weighed 200lb even in April, after just a few months of Yaking I now weigh 185lb. and still eat what I want. If I can push the season into November I should get to 175 and I'll be happy.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm 6'10", and 230 pounds, so hell yeah get one. I'm not big in bulk, but obviously I'm not the average height. I have a Redfish 12 and I'm very happy with it, but I plan to try another couple yaks out based on recommendations from others. I've heard the Wilderness Systems Ride 135 is a great kayak for big folks.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

mytmouse..........there are plenty of kayaks that will support you very easily........with a ton of gear as well.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

I paddle an x-factor myself and love it. I am 250 or so and stand in mine all the time. theres really nothing wrong with an of the bands. just try out some different models you are considering and see for yourself which one you like.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

How can I go about trying one out? Do dealers let you do test runs? Can I rent one for the weekend or something? My confidence in getting one is increasing with all of my "big boned" brethren have success with yakking. I am going to research each model and get my lil yak fund started!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Backyard Boats in Annapolis has a demo fleet; their shop there has a dock on the Severn River, IIRC. The are the major Hobie dealer in this area, but I know they also carry several other brands. I know money is an issue, but I would strongly suggest trying out a Hobie Mirage Outback (400lb weight limit). The MSRP is steep, but a stock Outback comes with a lot of standard items that other boats you'd have to pay for (like a seat, rudder, and paddle) and the Mirage pedal drive is a godsend for fishing applications. The ability to pedal from place to place, whole holding a rod in one hand and a frosty beverage in the other is awesome


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

I recommend wilderness systems all the way man, awesome products. paddleva.com <---Great Deals


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Goto Annapolis Canoe and Kayak 

http://www.annapoliscanoeandkayak.com/Rentals.html

and pay $20 to demo the Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game and Wilderness Systems Ride 135. Ask if they recommend any other kayaks to demo.

Looks like there is a good deal for a used Wilderness Ride 135 on KFS for $600. Here is the link to their Sell Buy Trade forum. It's about half way down on the first page.
http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=63


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm trying to find somewhere that can get a class or 2 with a sit on top yak. I don't wanna spend my demo time swimming...lol. I have found some classes for regular(sit in) yaks. Would these classes help out even though I am going for a sit on top?

MYT


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

mytmouse said:


> Thanks guys, I'm trying to find somewhere that can get a class or 2 with a sit on top yak. I don't wanna spend my demo time swimming...lol. I have found some classes for regular(sit in) yaks. Would these classes help out even though I am going for a sit on top?
> 
> MYT





Oh yeah! A good safety class is essential. 

You can learn alot just from others on here..... But a safety class would be a better 1st step.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

any class would be good, however, just going out with an experienced yaker on this board would be just as good, i'm sure you could employ some help from someone on here to show you the ropes. just start off in shallow water and use your pfd. a lot of people have extra yaks, expecially the ones you would want to show you how to use one so just send some pm's to a few of the guys putting up good reports


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a ride 135 and am never wet except when and if I pull out the scuppers but the seat is angled so the water doesnt come close to my butt so go check them out for yourself as some people dont have a clue what there talking about but want to recomend stuff!!


----------



## linda&ernie (May 18, 2009)

check out the new Malibu stelth 14. Its basically the x- factor with a couple revamps, including a sweet live well that you can get at with ease( between the legs where it should be). 
The ride 135 does have great stability and max weight capacity, but if you weigh over 250#. i hear your butt stays soaked from water sloshing around the cockpit when not using scupper plugs. An annoyance to consider when fishing cold waters. I have a ride and at 230# water occasionally comes over the seat well. But i only summer fish in Florida so i can care less.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Give these guys a call.

http://www.ultimatewatersports.com/lessons-kayak.html

They have sit-on-top kayaks and maybe able to offer SOT lessons.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Tonyfish said:


> any class would be good, however, *just going out with an experienced yaker on this board would be just as good*,


I couldn't disagree more. No disrespect to anyone on this board, but nothing touches a safety class with a qualified instructor.
I see friends on a regular basis that have gotten comfortable and their safety awareness has slipped a great deal. I've been guilty of letting safety slide too often this summer.

Don't forget that cooler weather / water are just around the corner. GET UP TO SPEED on self recovery while the water is still warm.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I don't plan on doing too much cold water yakking. Well not this year at least. I am definitely doing ALL of my research and plan to be very diligent about safety! Thanks for all the great info and sites guys. Is the offseason a good time to buy a yak? I would imagine that since its cold that sales slow down and prices drop...am I wrong?

MYT


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

mytmouse said:


> Well I don't plan on doing too much cold water yakking. Well not this year at least. I am definitely doing ALL of my research and plan to be very diligent about safety! Thanks for all the great info and sites guys. Is the offseason a good time to buy a yak? I would imagine that since its cold that sales slow down and prices drop...am I wrong?
> 
> MYT


Keep an eye on your local newspaper and craigslist. With todays economy, and lay-off's..... they are popping up every wheres. Nothing wrong with a good used one if it saves you some jing.


----------

